# More Wiring ??????



## saltaddict36 (Apr 11, 2013)

A New smaller skiff is already on the way, but I would like to modify existing skiff. PLEASE HELP
I'm new to POSTING, but not new to this site! I have spent countless hours researching and reading every post of this site and many others in an attempt to understand basic wiring. I have to say that this community is an amazing wealth of knowledge and there seems to be some great guys that are willing to share their knowledge with others like myself and for that I thank you in advance!!
Ok guys here goes nothing!! ( really thou )
I have recently put my 2012 Panga 18 up for sale, but with everyday that passes and every new individual that contacts me ( NOT ALL, BUT MOST ). Have to add a disclaimer.." I have met some great guys, even thou we couldn't come to terms on price. I have made some new fishing friends." NOW back to every day that passes I have become more inclined to keep my panga. TO many scams and bullshit and most importantly I love my panga. She has her limits, but she also has some dam good perks!! That being said I have decided to make some modifications. I seem to have OCD and there have been a few things bothering me on my boat that I choose to over look since I was going to sell her, but now I can no longer look the other way.
1st - The wiring under my center console is a disaster. I have cut every tie wrap and identified every wire.
Since the idea of keeping the skiff is becoming more of a reality. I would really love to reduce the weight of the skiff as much as possible.
I currently have two interstate marine batteries under the center console each weighing in at 47lbs totaling in at a whopping 94lbs under my console with no room for storage. The way they were previously wired, both were attached to everything. one for start up and accessories and the other for back up. I would love to simplify and move down to one battery and also change from interstate to a lighter battery. I never use all electronics at once and have realized that the only electronic that I ever use while fishing is the garmin and trim tabs. I forgot to mention I have a 2012 suzuki 4 stroke (650MCA) (512CCA)
I also have in the bow of the skiff a 24v set up for my minn Kota also interstate deep cycle. Before I put the battery set up in the bow I was WOT at 39 to 40mph now I'm around 36MPH.
Speed is not my issue, but draft sure is. I have also ordered a smaller center console. When I built the boat I opted for a bigger center console. Initially when I test drove the boat and poled it around it drafted a true 8" now I draft with a half tank and myself 10" and if I have a full tank and a additional body on board nothing less then 12" ( YES I KNOW THIS MAY MAKE YOU LAUGH) I know its not a technical poling skiff, but like many others before me I chose to compromise because I am married and thought!! That was the problem I thought!!!! I did not go with what I truly knew I wanted and opted for a bigger boat unaware at how limited I would truly be. 
FINALLY TO MY QUESTIONS
* Can I shorten wires? engine harness wire, gps wires, ect... all wires were left as they came and bundled into some kind of nest with tie wraps... MY run from the engine to center console is about 7' and I have an additional 10' of wires. should I just tighten up my bundles or shorten my wires?
* I am using a circuit breaker from blueseas 6 panel to run
bait pump
radio
gps
bilge pump
Nav lights
anchor lights
* Adding a bus bar under the console for all negative wires.
* should I stay with the the battery set up that I already have or can I down grade to a smaller more lightweight Battery??
* Is there anything I can do, besides removing 24v set up to bring the weight down a bit?
looking forward to reading every ones remarks that was able to get through my life story!!! LOL
And thanks again in advance 
erik


----------



## saltaddict36 (Apr 11, 2013)

MY APOLOGIES!!!! 
Just want to apologize in advance. Writng my post in the small box for some reason made it seem a lot less than when I finally just read the post in fully size. Again I apologize for the drawn out post for just a few questions..
erik


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Ok here goes..
Honestly unless you wanted to ditch the trolling motor, convert the motor to tiller/pull start your not going to gain much.
Now hear me out, don't bother shortning the wires, you'll lose 5 pounds.. plus they are long on purpose for future repairs.
Now being that its a panga, your boat is long and skinny. Properly balancing out the weight that's already in the boat will give you the biggest gain in draft. Possibly move all the batteries to the bow, or lose one of the electronics batteriesand put three in the bow. What motor is on the boat? Do you have any pictures of how it sits in the water without anyone in it? That will help a lot


----------



## saltaddict36 (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks Cut runner. I will post pictures later tonight. As for the wire shortening. To be clear, the idea for shortening is all aesthetics instead of making a bundle of wires and tie wrapping them. 
I completely understand that the extra length has its benefits for future repairs. I guess I'm just curious what you've done with all that access wire in previous builds? I have no problem making a sweet clean bundle. I know that its no micro and unfortunately I wish I had purchased something completely different last year, but on the upside I have taken this boat to its limits in distant runs all through the everglades and the Marquesas without any problems and have had days fishing that I could have only dreamed of before. 
fortunately I'm coming up soon on the list at ankona for a SUV17. Super exited about that!!! 
I like the idea of housing the batteries in the bow of the boat.
question??? would two deep cycle muti purpose batteries be sufficient? This would be ideal. eliminating two batteries and creating some space under my console.
Thanks for the help. It is much needed!! 
erik


----------



## saltaddict36 (Apr 11, 2013)

Cut Runner
Motor is 2012 suzuki df90.
originally I was going for a 75etec, but since I had the bright Idea of adding a larger gas tank and bigger console I was advised to opt for a bigger engine which only weighed in at 24lbs heavier than the etec


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Damn thats a lot of motor for that boat. With that much weight I would move everything I had forward.
I'm pretty sure the perfect motor for that hull is a 40hp in terms of weight and acceptable power.
The 18 panga is an amazing boat and very capable of shallow draft and rough water. It just needs to be properly setup.
Forum member Beavis and forum member Deerfly both have panga 18's. You could try shooting them a pm


----------



## saltaddict36 (Apr 11, 2013)

Cut runner here is a pic of the boat in the water. skiff is rated for up to a 115hp.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Hmm looks like its sitting in the water pretty good actually.


----------



## saltaddict36 (Apr 11, 2013)

Ok here it goes!!
Lets forget original post and attempting to lighten my load! My boat is what she is and soon I will be on a new micro, but for the time being I would love to learn as much as possible.
I have become fixated in learning the proper and cleanest way to wire my skiff for future projects. My console is a mess with cables running in various directions. 
1) is it advisable (knowing that throttle cables require a certain degree of bend ) to clean up direction of throttle cable in pic that will follow?  ( blue cables )
2) is there anything that can be done with teleflex cable that you see running right up " rather " through console or just leave it alone?
3)Or do I just leave these three cables alone?? 
I will be moving battery switch and fire extinguisher from the middle of everything and placing both in a more ergonomical position. 
4) I would love to have one less battery as " Cut Runner" mentioned in an earlier post.
I have read every post possible about wiring and am asking advise as to how to go about correctly making all this happen.
Question: do you advise to keep trolling motor set up separate from engine start up and electronics or connect all in a series?  
Currently in the bow of the my boat I have two deep cycle batteries connected in a series with an on board charger.
***trolling motor - 50amp breaker - batteries - to on board charger.
please advise as I will be making changes this week.
thank you in advance. Thanks Cut Runner for all your advise so far.
Erik


----------



## Marshfly (Nov 4, 2012)

Before you go further, plan out how you are going to get that fire extinguisher out of the mount when it's zip tied in there and you need it 30 seconds ago. Fix that first.


----------



## saltaddict36 (Apr 11, 2013)

already done!!! lol. that was a temp fix when the original wrap broke one day it it was bouncing around down there. Both battery switch and extinguisher will be better thought out. thanks tho, but I need help in other areas......
erik


----------



## Marshfly (Nov 4, 2012)

If you want to clean it up here's what I'd do. Get all new Ancor terminals and heat shrink as well as those zip tye mounts to secure the wiring to the walls of the console. Label and disconnect everything. Reroute everything, securing it to the walls as you go, so that it runs logically and clean using the existing wires. Use the new terminals when you trim the wires after running. 

At the end oft he day, you're not going to save enough weight to matter. Maybe 20-30 pounds but more likely 5 or so. But you can definitely make that console look more like a Hells Bay and less like a bowl of spaghetti with a couple of weekends work.

In actuality, I need to do this with my East Cape Caimen.


----------



## saltaddict36 (Apr 11, 2013)

thanks Marshfly.
In actuality what began as a simple idea has turned into an incredible education about proper wiring, steering cables, throttle cables and fit and finish. I'm far from experienced, but what I have learned about the guts of a boat has been more than I could have ever imagined.

I began this project Monday morning completely ignorant as to what I was about to get into. As of Monday I have disconnected every cable labeled and removed and pulled each one back through the chase. I have spent hours in a vertical position in a hole that I have barely been able to fit my head and an arm rather one hand and a forearm.
What I discovered was that not a single cable/wire was actually laying in the chase tube. almost every wire was tangled with every other wire. the remaining slack of my bilge pump wire, gps wire, bait pump wire and trim tab wires have all been laying in my bilge exposed to water and anything else that choose to float around down there. 
As of this evening I have pulled and re run every single wire and cable which in and of it self has been a struggle.
All new connections have been replaced all wires labeled. 
I had to step away from the project today out of shear frustration and disgust. 
I have learned so much in these past few weeks that will help me a great deal with my next build. I may never be able to reduce much weight if any from my panga, but I have a greater understanding of what I will be looking for and needing in my next skiff. 
thank you guys for your help. I have learned a lot,but still have more than a lot to learn.
erik


----------



## Marshfly (Nov 4, 2012)

Don't feel bad about what you found. Almost every boat built is wired exactly the same way. It's just too easy to throw wires in there and too time consuming to really do it right.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

^ everything he said
If going skinny is your goal, why not just pick up a cheap gheenoe and a small motor and use that for the super skinny and the panga for all the rest? 
It would be cheaper and you wouldn't have a "compromise" boat.
The panga is a good boat, especially since it has room for the family, and if you sell it to buy a poling skiff the family might not like it so much.
Just my thoughts


----------



## Marshfly (Nov 4, 2012)

> ^ everything he said
> If going skinny is your goal, why not just pick up a cheap gheenoe and a small motor and use that for the super skinny and the panga for all the rest?
> It would be cheaper and you wouldn't have a "compromise" boat.
> The panga is a good boat, especially since it has room for the family, and if you sell it to buy a poling skiff the family might not like it so much.
> Just my thoughts


I agree. I've got a wife and a 3 year old. It's really too tight in my ECC Caimen. I'll be in the market for a bay boat soon.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

In a perfect world I would have 5 boats.
A gladesman
A 18 egret
A 25 bay contender
A 355 everglades tournament
A megayacht


----------



## saltaddict36 (Apr 11, 2013)

All of you guys are great!
I am glad that forums like this one exist to meet similar minded individual and for those of you which are kind enough to share your valuable knowledge to help people like myself. Today I will be attempting to tie up all my wires and hook them all up with the hopes that everything will work. I will update you and post pictures soon. 
For Cut Runner and Marshfly!! If you are ever down my way and want to fish you always will have a spot on my boat!!! I fish a lot during the week days and have a very flexible schedule. 
thanks guys for taking time to educate me. 
erik


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

No problem
Where is "down your way" anyways?


----------



## saltaddict36 (Apr 11, 2013)

Miami.


----------



## Marshfly (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks Erik. I'll definitely hit you up next time I'm in the area.


----------

